# the best strain of shroom



## lozac123 (May 23, 2009)

ok, im curious, and know jack about shrooms, which would be the best strain in your opinion?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

For Begginers?
Most Potent?
Easiest To Grow?
Most Mold Resistent?
Highest Yield?

What Do You Mean By Best? Thats A Very Shallow Question.


----------



## pinkus (May 23, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> For Begginers?
> Most Potent?
> Easiest To Grow?
> Most Mold Resistent?
> ...


Weren't you just busting someones ball yesterday about being rude to nube questions? So you post short responses in almost all of the sections in a two day period and now ur preachy.... how shallow


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Well This Question Is Litteraly Unanswerable. Everyone Has An Opinion On What's Best. It's Shallow Because It Doesnt Have Real Parameters It's Just Whats Over All Best. It's Like Asking Whats The Best Strain Of Marijuana. Everyone Has An Opinion. Yield Of A Marijuana Plant Can Be Genuinely Geussed Upon. I Wasnt Being Rude I Was Being Truthful And Still Willing To Help.

My Answers Aren't Short Unless The Answer Need Be.


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2009)

Well, my favourite strain is the golden teachers


----------



## pinkus (May 23, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well This Question Is Litteraly Unanswerable. Everyone Has An Opinion On What's Best. It's Shallow Because It Doesnt Have Real Parameters It's Just Whats Over All Best. It's Like Asking Whats The Best Strain Of Marijuana. Everyone Has An Opinion. Yield Of A Marijuana Plant Can Be Genuinely Geussed Upon. I Wasnt Being Rude I Was Being Truthful And Still Willing To Help.
> 
> My Answers Aren't Short Unless The Answer Need Be.


the word shallow generally means in this context unable to understand something. It has a genuinely insulting connotation. I just thought it was funny after yesterday, or that you were showing a fundamental split of your 2 hemispheres.

You could just answer him: the most potent is...the best strain for beginners is.... it's quite possible to do that I think. easier than yield by far in fact.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Maybe It Was Bad Wording But I Still Know What I Meant. So How Exactly Is His/Her Question Ignorant?? 
I Wasn't Being Rude. Lets Get That Straight. I'm Not Gonna Take The Time To Answer All Those Different Questions And Then Find Out Either He/She Didn't Mean Any Of Them Or Meant All Around.


----------



## strictlyrude (May 24, 2009)

Well in regards to which strains effects are most pleasing, I took about 26 grams of fresh B+ at 9pm that i have growing and I'm pleased to say that they are a very very nice strain. very nice visual intensification on light and i must add that there was a very distinct aura surrounding things. i was out on my patio and my neighbors building had rippling waves coming off of every defined edge. Other favorites would include penis envy, golden teachers, and nepal chitwan(small but VERY potent).

Take it easy.


----------



## dannyking (May 24, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about golden teachers, especially for beginners.
I've just ordered B+ and Amazonia Spores. 2 x 20cc Syringes.
Any one know how many jars I can innoculate with 40 cc's???
I'll tell you how I get on.


----------



## growwwww (May 24, 2009)

Hello, for growing my first shrooms i just clicked a random strain on the website and came up with cambodian. Somehow im very sure whatever i chose i would not be dissapointed.

Peace. 

I think cubensis are pretty much very similar or they are dis-similiar but in very minor ways.


----------



## Jobo (May 24, 2009)

Cubensis are cubensis are cubensis.

Potency is all the same in each, with the occasional exception of PE. Find one that you like and try it out.


----------



## lozac123 (May 24, 2009)

rite. thanks to all those who were helpful. im not sure if i ever will get round to growing them, but i just went on a spore website, and saw hundreds of strains, so wondered what you guys would say. to alter my first question, which is the best shroom to grow, thats quite easy to grow, and great to take. are there any strains that ensure that i dont trip badly? are there any strains that are just great fun to take and make you see vivid colours too? thanks to all that help, and the guy that had the first post was kinda rite, it was a tad vague.


----------



## danrasta (May 24, 2009)

Hey lozac i took these mexican shrooms in amsterdam very coulurful tripiness off it if your with the right people they'd be real good dont kno the name just that they were mexi!


----------



## lozac123 (May 24, 2009)

sweet man, thanks.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (May 24, 2009)

bad trip and all that is not related to the type of shroom you take. its all about the enviornment you are in and the people you are with. period. find somewhere safe to go with 1-2 people.. woods or if possible a friends house who you feel comfortable with


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2009)

lol, with 40ccs you could do a shitload....

I did 11 jars off about 8cc last week, all doing fine...


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2009)

Jobo said:


> Cubensis are cubensis are cubensis.
> 
> Potency is all the same in each, with the occasional exception of PE. Find one that you like and try it out.


 
Haha , funny one, try a few more strains dude.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Well If Were Talkin Likes. Then Id Say B+ Everyone Loves It. Very Forgiving. Great Potency. Easily Grown. Nice Yield. Great Strain.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (May 24, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well If Were Talkin Likes. Then Id Say B+ Everyone Loves It. Very Forgiving. Great Potency. Easily Grown. Nice Yield. Great Strain.


Picked up some jars and the stuff for the cakes. I'm gonna be ordering some B+ shortly.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Perfect. Sounds Like Your All Ready. Now Your The Bitch Of Time.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (May 24, 2009)

I think I can be patient _if _I can fund a few hits of acid and have plenty of pot.


----------



## 420forever1289 (May 24, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Maybe It Was Bad Wording But I Still Know What I Meant. So How Exactly Is His/Her Question Ignorant??
> I Wasn't Being Rude. Lets Get That Straight. I'm Not Gonna Take The Time To Answer All Those Different Questions And Then Find Out Either He/She Didn't Mean Any Of Them Or Meant All Around.


 

hey man.....im sorry im really stoned........y do u capitalize all ur words????


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

If You Have A Job You Can.


OCD..........


----------



## 420forever1289 (May 25, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> If You Have A Job You Can.
> 
> 
> OCD..........


 
fair enough


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Indeed.....


----------



## 001 (May 25, 2009)

lipa yai is good thai strain I tried when they used to be legal - very strong stuff 

Hawaiians are good too 

blue meanies are supposed to be the strongest


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Well, What Blue Meanie Are You Reffering To? I Know You Mean Panaeolus Cyanescens But It Can Also Be Weraroa novea-zelandiae.


Sporeworks Doesn't Call Its Hawaiian Panaeolus Blue Meanie But They Do Stock It. 
http://sporeworks.com/store/product.php?productid=16333&cat=0&page=1


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

ganja, u really know your shroom strains! im impressed!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

I Try To Know Everything. I So Far Know .0002173% Of All There Is To Know On Earth. But I Pride Myself In Know 62% About Psychoactive Substances.


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

lol. fuk it, im repping you just for that last post!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

I Had A Feeling You Would.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Check This Out.



Latest Reputation Received ThreadDateComment




How To Grow Magic... 05-25-2009 02:57 AMwhere do i get spores for shrooms?




BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 05-23-2009 05:07 PMRep Up! -Plasma




BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 05-22-2009 09:18 PMjust spreadin some love. +rep brother. BigTomatoFarmer




What to do on LSD? 05-22-2009 08:40 AMThanks - Sgt. Omniscient




question about shrooms 05-22-2009 07:48 AMthanks 




Fat chicks WTF 05-21-2009 09:50 PMa troll is a newb that comes here for the purpose of arguing..




Good website to buy... 05-18-2009 08:34 PM




serenity mood... 05-17-2009 07:36 PMfor being kickass ~ shepj




Hawaiian Baby Woodrose... 01-17-2009 07:12 AMThanks for killer info. Dr. C




can you veg for too long? 11-04-2008 09:51 AMGood luck, glad I made your sig!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

OK. That Work As Well As It Looked In My Quick Reply.

Latest Reputation Received 

Thread Date Comment





How To Grow Magic... 05-25-2009 02:57 AMwhere do i get spores for shrooms?





BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 05-23-2009 05:07 PMRep Up! -Plasma





BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 05-22-2009 09:18 PMjust spreadin some love. +rep brother. BigTomatoFarmer





What to do on LSD? 05-22-2009 08:40 AMThanks - Sgt. Omniscient





question about shrooms 05-22-2009 07:48 AMthanks 





Fat chicks WTF 05-21-2009 09:50 PMa troll is a newb that comes here for the purpose of arguing..





Good website to buy... 05-18-2009 08:34 PM





serenity mood... 05-17-2009 07:36 PMfor being kickass ~ shepj





Hawaiian Baby Woodrose... 01-17-2009 07:12 AMThanks for killer info. Dr. C





can you veg for too long? 11-04-2008 09:51 AMGood luck, glad I made your sig!


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

huh, what was the point in that?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

I Thought It Was Obvious. Out Of All My Reps 80% Were Obtained In The Last Week.


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

theyre all green tho. mine piss me off, out of all my reps, 5 have been fecking grey, they dont count for anything!
oh, check now, i had to go and didnt have time to rep you


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Latest Reputation Received 
Thread Date Comment





the best strain of shroom 05-25-2009 05:11 AMgreat post, lozac





BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 05-25-2009 05:09 AMNice to meet you!~Sunny~





How To Grow Magic... 05-25-2009 02:57 AMwhere do i get spores for shrooms?





BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 05-23-2009 05:07 PMRep Up! -Plasma





BIGGEST THREAD in RIU... 05-22-2009 09:18 PMjust spreadin some love. +rep brother. BigTomatoFarmer





What to do on LSD? 05-22-2009 08:40 AMThanks - Sgt. Omniscien

t




question about shrooms 05-22-2009 07:48 AMthanks 





Fat chicks WTF 05-21-2009 09:50 PMa troll is a newb that comes here for the purpose of arguing..





Good website to buy... 05-18-2009 08:34 PM





serenity mood... 05-17-2009 07:36 PMfor being kickass ~ shepj





Hawaiian Baby Woodrose... 01-17-2009 07:12 AMThanks for killer info. Dr. C





can you veg for too long? 11-04-2008 09:51 AMGood luck, glad I made your sig!



People Like Giving Me Reps.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Just Got Another One






What to do on LSD? 05-25-2009 05:40 AM+rep for posting a very impressive amount, also well yeah youve replied a daymeeee lot


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 25, 2009)

what you think about goldcaps?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

By Gold Caps You Mean Panaeolus Cyanescens? Like This?






http://www.erowid.org/plants/show_image.php?i=mushrooms/panaeolus_cyanescens5.jpg


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

how the hell are you doing it man??????????? whats ur secret??


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Being Kind And Not Offending Anyone. I Was One Of The Most Popular Kids In High School Because No Matter If A Kid Was Insulting Me Or Trying To Fight I Would Be Nice And Change The Subject To Something That We Had In Common Or Shared In School. I Was No Pushover But I Would Rather Have A Friend Than An Enemy.


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

youre a very likeable guy, i almost repped you again there


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

You can do that??? Lmao.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

What The Hell's The Deal With Caps?? That Was All Capitalized.


----------



## pinkus (May 25, 2009)

+reP jusT cuZ *I* waS rudE...yoU knoW youR fungI! 

herE iN texaS, thE oneS poppinG froM coW pattieS lotS oF peoplE calL theM goldeN topS. 



Ganjaglutin said:


> By Gold Caps You Mean Panaeolus Cyanescens? Like This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

That's 5 In Two Hours.

No Problem Man. I Ever So Slightly No Where You Where Comin From. Kinda Charged Me But I'd Rather Have A Friend Than An Enemy. Yah. They Are Classics. And Peace Be Onto You To My Friend.


----------



## dutchfunkle (May 25, 2009)

I came just in time to save you from the ignorance of this entire thread. If you're wanting to know the best shroom out there, I suggest you study psychedelic mushrooms before posting a lazy question to other people who are maybe only 20-25% informed on the subject themselves, I call this blind leading the blind. First off, psilocybe cubensis is one of about 6-7 varieties of the psychedelic mushroom. If you were wanting to know what the best is in terms of potency, the azurescens species, which is the apex of the pschedelic mushroom pyramid, is the most potent out of entire family. Then there is cyanescens, then a few more and at the bottom of our 'potency pyramid' is everyones beloved cubensis and its many variations. Even below the cubensis would be the "truffle mushroom," aka Mexicana A. peace out my fellow psychonauts...


----------



## pinkus (May 25, 2009)

I thought psychedelics tended to curb EGO...guess not. 



dutchfunkle said:


> I came just in time to save you from the ignorance of this entire thread. If you're wanting to know the best shroom out there, I suggest you study psychedelic mushrooms before posting a lazy question to other people who are maybe only 20-25% informed on the subject themselves, I call this blind leading the blind. First off, psilocybe cubensis is one of about 6-7 varieties of the psychedelic mushroom. If you were wanting to know what the best is in terms of potency, the azurescens species, which is the apex of the pschedelic mushroom pyramid, is the most potent out of entire family. Then there is cyanescens, then a few more and at the bottom of our 'potency pyramid' is everyones beloved cubensis and its many variations. Even below the cubensis would be the "truffle mushroom," aka Mexicana A. peace out my fellow psychonauts...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

*lmao!! **lmao!!*


----------



## dutchfunkle (May 25, 2009)

pinkus said:


> I thought psychedelics tended to curb EGO...guess not.


Hey pinkus,how ya doin buddy??? I was just trying to inform lozac123 because out of the 5 pages of this thread, no one mentioned nothing outside the cubensis family as far as mushies are concerned. And tell me pinkus,why would you post something that you have no knowledge on aka out of ignorance to lozac when he is trying to get help from members. Instead you're going around with negative comments that are uncalled for. I didn't see too much ego in my reponse as I did knowledgeable information...peace 2 all,even you pinkuskiss-ass


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 25, 2009)

the mayan farmers in palenque said what really matters is what they're grown ON....they said horse shit isn't as good as cow shit...and I've heard the best in asia are grown on waterboo poo....I'd try the zoo! I wonder what giraffe shrooms, or rhino shrooms would be like!


----------



## dutchfunkle (May 25, 2009)

LMFAO, very poetic


----------



## style (May 25, 2009)

Nice popularity contest.

Of the 186+ Psilocybian strains, cyanofriscosa , cyanescens or azurescens HAVE THE HIGHEST POTENCY PERIOD. Its a toss up depending who you ask which of the 3 are better.

One last thing......anyone, and I mean anyone that claims they know 65% of all info regarding psychedelics actually doesnt know very much at all. I have looked down the rabbit hole deeper than many of you could even imagine. It is infinite. There is no percentage of knowledge. So be a humble student and learn more. Because the more you know, the more you realize you actually do not know much at all..

Good day


----------



## growwwww (May 25, 2009)

lmao at pinkus hehe +rep 

Dutchfunkle - Chill out,

Peace my fellow love monkeys and super colourful turtles.


----------



## pinkus (May 25, 2009)

style said:


> One last thing......anyone, and I mean anyone that claims they know 65% of all info regarding psychedelics actually doesnt know very much at all. I have looked down the rabbit hole deeper than many of you could even imagine. It is infinite. There is no percentage of knowledge. So be a humble student and learn more. Because the more you know, the more you realize you actually do not know much at all..
> 
> Good day


Prezackly!!!!!!!!!

sorry dutchy...we all (*I*) fall prey to ego~then realize we're not even separate, if we're lucky


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

I Could Say Many A Word.


----------



## growwwww (May 25, 2009)

style said:


> One last thing......anyone, and I mean anyone that claims they know 65% of all info regarding psychedelics actually doesnt know very much at all. I have looked down the rabbit hole deeper than many of you could even imagine. It is infinite. There is no percentage of knowledge. So be a humble student and learn more. Because the more you know, the more you realize you actually do not know much at all..
> 
> Good day


He was being half - jokey calm down. And dont be all high and mighty - " Than many of you could even imagine " Jeeeez fam, some people aye aye aye. We are all related guys, we all have stuff in common. One love, One peace.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

Nice..............


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

this thread is such a weird one!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 25, 2009)

You Should No. I Think You Made It!


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

yeh, it turned into one.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 26, 2009)

Yup Yup Yup. 


My Computer's Broke!


----------



## lozac123 (May 26, 2009)

oh dear!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 26, 2009)

Sucks Donkey Dick. Pardon My French.


----------



## danrasta (May 26, 2009)

Correction sucks big donkey dick lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 26, 2009)

X-) ..........


----------



## style (May 27, 2009)

growwwww said:


> He was being half - jokey calm down. And dont be all high and mighty - " Than many of you could even imagine " Jeeeez fam, some people aye aye aye. We are all related guys, we all have stuff in common. One love, One peace.


Sure he was. I am high, but that has nothing to do with what I know about the chem race.
There is far more to it than most people know. And its not what you might think. Most people wouldnt believe how things work and wish to live in the illusion that the hustlers spoon feed em. Its profitable.


----------



## growwwww (May 27, 2009)

style said:


> Sure he was. I am high, but that has nothing to do with what I know about the chem race.
> There is far more to it than most people know. And its not what you might think. Most people wouldnt believe how things work and wish to live in the illusion that the hustlers spoon feed em. Its profitable.


Calm down sir, why are you getting defensive? i dont understand... and sorry mate

"Most people wouldnt believe how things work and wish to live in the illusion that the hustlers spoon feed em."

Shut the fuck up and speak for yourself. You aint telling me shit brother and i dont care whether your fucking high or not. Stop the high and mighty bullshit man, with the idea that you are clearly seeing people stupidity, and are so clever. Whether its true or not - no one gives a shit man.

Sorry if that came across a bit deep, but i dont know, i dont really understand what you said - it doesnt make too much sesnse either. 


Fook, i need a .


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

It's Pretty Clear What He Said. But Yah. Pretty High Mighty.


----------



## style (May 27, 2009)

Calm down? I didn't get excited.



growwwww said:


> Shut the fuck up and speak for yourself. You aint telling me shit brother and i dont care whether your fucking high or not. Stop the high and mighty bullshit man, with the idea that you are clearly seeing people stupidity, and are so clever. Whether its true or not - no one gives a shit man.
> 
> Sorry if that came across a bit deep, but i dont know, i dont really understand what you said - it doesnt make too much sesnse either.


Looks like you are the excitable one in this thread.

I only pointed out one thing.....

".....anyone, and I mean anyone that claims they know 65% of all info regarding psychedelics actually doesnt know very much at all. I have looked down the rabbit hole deeper than many of you could even imagine. It is infinite. There is no percentage of knowledge. So be a humble student and learn more. Because the more you know, the more you realize you actually do not know much at all."

Sorry if you feel inferior to my statement, but that is you own personal issue.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

Excitable Huh. 


Someone Told Me The Meaning Of A Troll Recently.


----------



## growwwww (May 28, 2009)

Style, i dont know you from shit. And i certaintly dont feel infererior to whatever you say on a fucking forum. But, if it makes you feel superior, go ahead and think that. Because, i think its pretty clear - you dont know us well - we dont know you. It makes you feel better to think that we are all idiots and that you are so much more knowledgable than all of us, and you just say stuff like i have looked so much deeper than any of us could imagine. Its one of those things, where - we cant say you havent - but you cant say we have.


And a final thing, what you have said ( thats factual ) is quite right ( but not all of it is correct ) WHen you said the more you know, the more you realise you dont know much at all is correct. Its a perfect statement in a way. 

You mixing decency with a sort of smug attitude and its just not coming along so nicely or thats how im reading it.

So, please dont talk shit about humbleness.

" He who is humble is confident and wise. He who brags is insecure and lacking. "

Humbleness is a whole seperate issue, but even myself as a person who likes to say whatever the fuck he thinks, and doesnt give a flying fuck about anyones first impressions. I try my best to be humbled by things but its fucking hard. But anyway thats irrelevant.

Style, peace and love.


----------



## pinkus (May 28, 2009)

ok...I think it's time we all dose together. then we would realize this is pointless and maybe even learn to get along....NAH!!!

We are all, humble, confident, insecure, all inclusive, and lacking. Just in different quantities at different times.

and last point...Aren't there BETTER targets for this "knowledge" out there, where others don't have at least this in common?

Oh yeah, FUCK ME cuz I should'a just backed out of this shit storm. Peace, style, growwwwww, GGluton, Dutchy, et. al..,...


----------



## growwwww (May 28, 2009)

pinkus said:


> ok...I think it's time we all dose together. then we would realize this is pointless and maybe even learn to get along....NAH!!!
> 
> We are all, humble, confident, insecure, all inclusive, and lacking. Just in different quantities at different times.
> 
> ...


Hey, no fair - i want to live in dankytown


----------



## pinkus (May 28, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Hey, no fair - i want to live in dankytown


if you love weed as much as i do you're already there


----------



## pinkus (May 28, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Excitable Huh.
> 
> 
> Someone Told Me The Meaning Of A Troll Recently.



Hi GGtn, hope the lsa was nice and kind. Nice award....i keptb thinking why is there a blank face with a mohawk next to his name 

Awards!!!this site is cool


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

LMAO. This Used To Be One Of My Favorite Threads. Now It's Bummin' Me Out.


The LSA Is Going. I Plant 100 Seeds Of Every Batch I Get. And I Need A Refuel On My Lamp Fuel (ie. Naphtha).


----------



## style (May 29, 2009)

Throughout history people that have been afraid of someone/thing that they do not understand usually try to destroy it or discredit it. Because it posses a threat to some sort of ego/power they think they have.

Thanks for the name calling and trying to paint a picture of what you want people to think I am. 

An educated individual will read the entire thread before jumping onto your bandwagon of hate.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

I've Seen You Around For A While But Why Do You Only Have 19 Posts??


----------



## style (May 29, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I've Seen You Around For A While But Why Do You Only Have 19 Posts??


Because I have only posted 19 times.

well 20 times now.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

Well That's Weird.


----------



## godsgarden (May 29, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well, What Blue Meanie Are You Reffering To? I Know You Mean Panaeolus Cyanescens But It Can Also Be Weraroa novea-zelandiae.
> 
> 
> Sporeworks Doesn't Call Its Hawaiian Panaeolus Blue Meanie But They Do Stock It.
> http://sporeworks.com/store/product.php?productid=16333&cat=0&page=1


 you forgot to capitalize two words. whats will u do now?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

That's A Name Dude. My Typing I Very Involuntary. I Type The Way My OCD Tells Me. Namaste


----------



## style (May 29, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well That's Weird.


How do you figure?


----------



## BakedinBC (May 29, 2009)

I believe every fall i have lotts of Liberty Caps that grow in my back yard... are they any good?

also i want to pick them all... how should i dry em?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

I've Seen You Since I First Joined And You've Only Been On Here For A Few Months.

~~~~~~


Try 'em! If Your Sure They're Lady Liberty's Twist Em Dry Em Try Em.


----------



## pinkus (May 29, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I've Seen You Since I First Joined And You've Only Been On Here For A Few Months


where are you going with this?


----------



## pinkus (May 29, 2009)

this thread needs to die, it's past ripe and gone rotten


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

I'm Not Going Anywhere With It.  Just Seein If He Had A Previous Account That Was Similar. Looked Familiar.


----------



## BakedinBC (May 29, 2009)

Cool, well i've watched a few videos and i am fairly sure they are them. i will do a spore print though because apparently thats the best way to be safe.... spore print should turn out purple right?

(The reason im "fairly sure" is years ago we used to have sketchy hooded people roaming my backyard and the field beside it picking mushrooms, seemed pretty obvious they werent just looking for something to add to diner lol)

Before i eat em i will give them to somone who knows more about it and check em out, if i can im gonna get someone else to eat them and tell me if theyr any good or not 
thanks peace


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

It Could Be Something Poisonous But Id Try Em


----------



## lozac123 (May 31, 2009)

wow, this is a serious hater thread!
peace people, from now on, it has to be a lover thread!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 31, 2009)

Hater Threads Confuse Me Because I Apparently Started A Hater Thread. My Last Thread.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 3, 2009)

I took 3.2 grams of mushrooms last night and did not get a damn thing. I felt a little groovy for a while but other than that absolutely nothing. I take medicine for a psychiatric diagnosis schizoaffective disorder. I have been off my medication for 4 days and I decided to take a mushroom. Nothing happened though. The past 3 times Ive taken mushrooms I havnt had any insightful experiences. I didnt know mushrooms could suck that bad.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 3, 2009)

If You Bought Them They Can.


----------



## style (Jun 4, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I'm Not Going Anywhere With It.  Just Seein If He Had A Previous Account That Was Similar. Looked Familiar.


LOL....

.....I'm not going to imply anything I am just posting to add to my post count.

Whatever you clown. 
Why the fuck would you post something if you were not trying to say something.

Fucking passive aggressive girly-man


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Dude, Your Starting To Be A Buzz-Kill.


----------



## style (Jun 4, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Dude, Your Starting To Be A Buzz-Kill.


Why? because you are getting called out for your bullshit?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

No Because Your Being A Dick.


----------



## style (Jun 4, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> No Because Your Being A Dick.


Calling me a 'Dick' is your inability to respond intelligently. 

If calling you out about-

*Giving dangerous advice
- if someone were to listen to you it could lead to death and another web tryp.
*Drawing unwanted attention to RIU

then yes I am a 'Dick'

But You sir are immature and a hazard to the scene.

Oh and about your thoughts about me in this thread....thats high school rumor style shit. plant a seed and see if it grows.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

".....I'm not going to imply anything I am just posting to add to my post count.

Whatever you clown. 
Why the fuck would you post something if you were not trying to say something.

Fucking passive aggressive girly-man"

Sand I My Vagina?

What Do Those Comments Make You? Einstein?


----------



## style (Jun 4, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> ".....I'm not going to imply anything I am just posting to add to my post count.
> 
> Whatever you clown.
> Why the fuck would you post something if you were not trying to say something.
> ...


Seeing that I do a lot of copy and paisting of information to prove my points then yes I could be compared slightly to him.

Only because he was a rip off patent clerk that got credit for others work.

Although I am not trying to take credit for the info, only posting truth thats be proven by professionals.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Albert Einsteins Bad-Ass!


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 4, 2009)

cough.....


----------



## JediTangerine (Jun 4, 2009)

ALL TOGETHER NOW - the beatles


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

LMAO Lozac.


[youtube]I-NRriHlLUk[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Jun 4, 2009)

Style, fucking chill out man,

Stoners arent suppose t argue with each other. Its jut not the way it works, when it happens have you ever noticed....it doesnt work.

Peace and love guys peace and love.


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 4, 2009)

ah man, this isnt a hater thread anymore! i checked out ur last thread glutin, which was it that was a hater thread, the how to grow shrooms?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

The One With The Reason Why People Leave RIU.


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 4, 2009)

that is a legendary thread! 
u told everyone why people were leaving (and confirmd the mods to be dicks by closing it, tho i love fdd, hes as funny as hell), but everyone thought u were one of the people leaving. ah, not reading posts. its hilarious.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup Yup Yup.


----------



## fuck (Jun 6, 2009)

texans, treasure coasts, penis envy


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting Choices.


----------



## RyanTheMan (Jun 21, 2015)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Being Kind And Not Offending Anyone. I Was One Of The Most Popular Kids In High School Because No Matter If A Kid Was Insulting Me Or Trying To Fight I Would Be Nice And Change The Subject To Something That We Had In Common Or Shared In School. I Was No Pushover But I Would Rather Have A Friend Than An Enemy.


Fag


----------



## DowntoEarthThinking.com (Jun 25, 2015)

Lots of shrooms where I live . Many edibles and some psychodelics. Various scilocybes and Amanita Muscara. I went to an equipment auction in Olympia and when walking in the front door looked down in the flower bed and there was 3 very large Amanita Muscara. I of course picked them and put them in a plastic bag and took them home and dried them. They were all about 5 inches across the top and beautiful things ! Great for enhancing dreams. Take some in my own grown herb tea and go to bed and watch the movie ! 

Anybody want or need any coconut charcoal for air or water filters I have it for super good prices in quantity, as low as $1.00 a pound and it has all kinds of uses, not just air and water . It will also detox you ! all at my site for FREE !


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2015)

Mai-naults.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2015)

The best strain.

Ever !!!!!!


----------



## DowntoEarthThinking.com (Jun 28, 2015)

I would caution that these things are incredibly powerful so be careful if you run across some. They are actually rather common where I live in PNW but not else where . People have died from taking too much and others have wished they died and fried their brain and get very sick. It is really best done under the guidance of a shaman like myself. But I had to learn as well ?


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 29, 2015)

Wtf is up with this thread?


----------



## Veek da Freak (Jul 2, 2015)

Anyone who thinks Psilocybe Cubensis fungi are all the same, has no idea what they're talking about! All the different strains have very different attributes to their trips. Some are heavenly. Some are just plain evil. Some are very visual, some are speedy. Some of them will put you in a fetal position for 5 hours! I've never seen anyone have anything short of a groovy, upbeat, social vibe on Golden Teachers. Even at heroic doses! Now if the same people were to take the same dose of Ralphster's South American strain, they'd become very introverted, anti-social, and swear them off. Those fuckers are pure evil, imho.


----------



## canndo (Jul 2, 2015)

Veek da Freak said:


> Anyone who thinks Psilocybe Cubensis fungi are all the same, has no idea what they're talking about! All the different strains have very different attributes to their trips. Some are heavenly. Some are just plain evil. Some are very visual, some are speedy. Some of them will put you in a fetal position for 5 hours! I've never seen anyone have anything short of a groovy, upbeat, social vibe on Golden Teachers. Even at heroic doses! Now if the same people were to take the same dose of Ralphster's South American strain, they'd become very introverted, anti-social, and swear them off. Those fuckers are pure evil, imho.



I am not disputing that difference nor am I agreeing. 

But why? What is the mechanism for the differences?


----------



## redbeard420 (Jul 19, 2015)

So many people say cubes are cubes..its bullshit. Even over at shroomery where i expected better. I know 1st hand its not true. B+ give me an intense body buzz and a speedy feeling. Golden teachers make me feel like ive been drinking liqueur a little but way more colors in the dark. Ive got Cambodian on a shelf. Maybe i will birth them in a few weeks. Ive not tried them yet but im sure they are a lil different than the other 2 types ive done. People should stop mis informing others who desire experienced advice or knowledge.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 19, 2015)

redbeard420 said:


> So many people say cubes are cubes..its bullshit. Even over at shroomery where i expected better. I know 1st hand its not true. B+ give me an intense body buzz and a speedy feeling. Golden teachers make me feel like ive been drinking liqueur a little but way more colors in the dark. Ive got Cambodian on a shelf. Maybe i will birth them in a few weeks. Ive not tried them yet but im sure they are a lil different than the other 2 types ive done. People should stop mis informing others who desire experienced advice or knowledge.


I have a similar experience with varied cubensis types. I have a very similar feeling with B+. Almost like I smoked a blunt of really good kush. But, I know i'm still tripping. I have more playful visuals. Alcabenzi is more serious and cerebral. Amazon was a mix of both B+ and Alcabenzi. But leaned more towards B+.

These are only a few examples. Also. Each of these species were experienced when grown with brf, corn, and mixtures using manure. The types of highs were consistent. At least for myself.

Maybe its due to certain people having different levels of sensitivity to certain stimuli.


----------



## redbeard420 (Jul 19, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> I have a similar experience with varied cubensis types. I have a very similar feeling with B+. Almost like I smoked a blunt of really good kush. But, I know i'm still tripping. I have more playful visuals. Alcabenzi is more serious and cerebral. Amazon was a mix of both B+ and Alcabenzi. But leaned more towards B+.
> 
> These are only a few examples. Also. Each of these species were experienced when grown with brf, corn, and mixtures using manure. The types of highs were consistent. At least for myself.
> 
> Maybe its due to certain people having different levels of sensitivity to certain stimuli.


I agree some people are more susceptible to certain stimulus than others. Although i have eaten b+ and golden teachers with 3 other people and we all experienced the different types of trips from one species to the other. Thats why i get a lil frustrated when people seem to be on this high horse telling people cubes are cubes. I have only grown using pf tech. Interested in doing bulk manure soon though. I hear manure raises potency.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 19, 2015)

redbeard420 said:


> I agree some people are more susceptible to certain stimulus than others. Although i have eaten b+ and golden teachers with 3 other people and we all experienced the different types of trips from one species to the other. Thats why i get a lil frustrated when people seem to be on this high horse telling people cubes are cubes. I have only grown using pf tech. Interested in doing bulk manure soon though. I hear manure raises potency.


 It does raise the potency IMHO. You can use your pftek method. Instead of just brf. Use half corn flour/meal, some worm casings (worm poo), or a little bit of other manure. You can even throw in a little calcium (tablespoon of) to improve the ph. Or you can do popcorn (easier), and just add the poo and calc in the water while soaking and simmering.

Good growing.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 19, 2015)

Look at BatCave's littlegreen house thread for recipe ideas.

Calcium.
https://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=FGcc1f


----------



## redbeard420 (Jul 19, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Look at BatCave's littlegreen house thread for recipe ideas.
> 
> Calcium.
> https://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=FGcc1f


I will check that out for sure. I know brf is ok but im ready to try others. Thanks dude.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 19, 2015)

redbeard420 said:


> I will check that out for sure. I know brf is ok but im ready to try others. Thanks dude.


No problem. Good luck.


----------



## Veek da Freak (Jul 21, 2015)

[QUOTE="

Each of these species were experienced when grown with brf, corn, and mixtures using manure. The types of highs were consistent. At least for myself.

Maybe its due to certain people having different levels of sensitivity to certain stimuli.[/QUOTE]

Well I've done PF Tek with brf. Cased bulk, & cased rye berries in a Martha Stewart closet. Some of the memorable strains were, Ecuadoran, Golden Teachers, South Americans, Ko Somai, PF's Amazon, and a few others. Myself, and other's who have experienced my fungi could definitely tell the different vibes from each strain. I agree that there may be different levels of sensitivity to certain stimuli, after all, we all have different body chemistry. But, when many people notice a very marked difference between strains, without experiencing the same external stimuli, and they all claim to have similar experiences. It's enough for me to believe that there are other minute amounts of serotonin like compounds that are at work at different levels in the many strains of Cubensis . Probably based on their geographic location, types of soil, and their different evolved nutrition uptake. Then again, I could just be full of shit! Lol! All I know is Golden Teacher's are a very beloved strain that always seems to have a very groovy vibe to them!


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 21, 2015)

I think that you may be onto something.


----------



## canndo (Jul 21, 2015)

Best explanation I've seen. 


How but cactus?


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 21, 2015)

canndo said:


> Best explanation I've seen.
> 
> 
> How but cactus?


Good idea. I keep forgetting about the cactus.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2015)

i favor penis envy cubensis or golden teacher cubensis


----------

